# Hi Guys



## johnny cobra (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi Guys , Just a few words about me . I am looking to buy a TTc iam looking at one this week I am a petrol head i have just sold my Cobra replica ,  But am hoping to get this TT so i can have some more fun . The TT is in minaro blue i have been told does any body have any pickys of a TT in this colour please ??

Thanks JC


----------



## Mike753TT (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, not blue for me, however put another post headed minaro blue, that will grab their attention under Mark I :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## johnny cobra (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks for the replyes guys . I have posted under Mk1 TT . Thanks again guys

JC


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Perhaps you mean 'Moro Blue'.
















[/quote]


----------



## johnny cobra (Jun 30, 2008)

I think the colour is Nagaro blue Light metalic its only on a very few TTs

Actualy im sure its nagaro blue !!

JC [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------

